# SGTP June Shoot & Fundraiser



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2015)

June 13, 2015, please mark your calendars and ya'll come!

There will be:

a 20 -25 target 3D target course set in the woods

an Iron Man course set by Devious Dan and competition, (if you want), $5.00 per head, winner take all. (Or shoot it for the fun and broke arrows) 
The competition will be 1 wood or cane arrow, if it breaks and you can't shoot it, or iffin you lose it, you are through and the score you have, is what you have.

Lunch: Planned is Pulled Pork, Smoked Chicken and a boil with spiced up potatoes, corn, smoked sausage and onions. (Maybe some shrimp).

Fund Raiser: Donations welcomed and asked for. The last two years there has been many things on the tables.

Bow Making: Plenty of vises, tools and help, (if you need it), for making a Selfbow.

Rock Breaking/Flint Knapping

Funds raised during this shoot, (one time a year), will go to finishing the shower house and a few other projects and allow the Club to keep the shoot fees at $5.00 the rest of the year.

Start: 8:00
Shoot all you want for $5.00
Lunch: $5.00 donation per person
First time visitors shoot for free!

Ya'll come, please! It will be a good day, and a good time.


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2015)

I plan on being there !!!


----------



## dpoole (May 23, 2015)

Thanks to dan spiers our little group made the primitive archer  not bad .. Thanks dan and molly for the article !!! Hope to see all of our friends at the june get together . We may have the smokehouse converted to a shower/toilet house by then MUCH TO RICHIE TAYLORS DISMAY, IT WORKED GREAT FOR A SMOKEHOUSE FOR THE BRAINTAN CLASS HELD AT SGTP ,also and have it in working order .  Mr joel pitts is bring some of his hand made bowls for display they are VERY nice  and HE will demo how they are made also. As always we have plenty of room for camping if you would like to come camp make yourself at home.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2015)

Knowing it will be fine dining, no matter what he cooks, but just out of curiosity, what's Buford cooking?
Hope it's ribs or chicken...


----------



## SELFBOW (May 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Knowing it will be fine dining, no matter what he cooks, but just out of curiosity, what's Buford cooking?
> Hope it's ribs or chicken...



Bring an extra jar of pickles will ya


----------



## dpoole (May 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Knowing it will be fine dining, no matter what he cooks, but just out of curiosity, what's Buford cooking?
> Hope it's ribs or chicken...



IFIN U WOOD READ MR HAMPTONS FLYER POSTED ABOVE THE MENU ITEMS ARE LISTED THERE


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2015)

dpoole said:


> IFIN U WOOD READ MR HAMPTONS FLYER POSTED ABOVE THE MENU ITEMS ARE LISTED THERE



Never mind.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Never mind.



Sometimes you have to plug it in, too.


----------



## dpoole (May 24, 2015)

Any questions or comments please contact our customer service department  chief1941 aka harrel poole


----------



## TNGIRL (May 26, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Sometimes you have to plug it in, too.





dpoole said:


> Any questions or comments please contact our customer service department  chief1941 aka harrel poole


aka the complaints desk........

we plan on being there and will bring several items for the fund raiser table....


----------



## boissage (May 26, 2015)

What kind of items are people bringing for the fundraiser? Is it a silent auction or something similar?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 26, 2015)

Archery stuff, hunting stuff, fishing stuff, camping stuff, wildlife paintings (sometimes), really most anything. Some silent auction items, ticket(s) placed in and winner drawn from bucket items, and usually a few live auction items.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 27, 2015)

boissage said:


> What kind of items are people bringing for the fundraiser? Is it a silent auction or something similar?



I am bringing to donate a Hickory Selfbow made by Doug Bell, and a nice leather back quiver with a few cedar arrows. I will also bring some smaller items; turkey calls and a few bow limb silencers.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (May 27, 2015)

Doug Bell makes some fine selfbows. Looking forward to getting down south again.


----------



## maymolly (Jun 6, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a painting to donate.
Dan Spier


----------



## boissage (Jun 6, 2015)

Does it need to be new? I have a quiver that I don't use that I could donate, but it's used.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thinking about bringing wife and son, what time does the bow making, flint Knapp in and Ironman shoot start? I would like to do all of it if possible. Also I would like to meet everyone and check on becoming a member. Thanks for any info Mike.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2015)

Used items are quite welcome!


----------



## Bubba Watson (Jun 7, 2015)

I plan to be there. I picked up a couple of old recurves this weekend. I will need strings for them, is anybody going to be there selling these?
See ya sat. 
Bubba


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess that it starts at 8 then to be sure to see it all I need to be there at 8?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 7, 2015)

*Strings*



Bubba Watson said:


> I plan to be there. I picked up a couple of old recurves this weekend. I will need strings for them, is anybody going to be there selling these?
> See ya sat.
> Bubba



Sent you a PM.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 11, 2015)

Bath house is ready for use. Flush toilet and sink in one room, shower in the other.  Course is set. Some very nice items will be availble for the fund raiser.  See yall sat


----------



## Adamsp (Jun 11, 2015)

Will there be signs ,may bring grand kids and have never been ,i asume 154 poole rd is correct address.If i can make it ill bring 1/2 dozen wood arrows to donate.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 12, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> I guess that it starts at 8 then to be sure to see it all I need to be there at 8?



You won't have to be there at 8 to see it all, but you will enjoy all the time spent there.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 12, 2015)

Adamsp said:


> Will there be signs ,may bring grand kids and have never been ,i asume 154 poole rd is correct address.If i can make it ill bring 1/2 dozen wood arrows to donate.



That is the correct address. Poole rd is north of Ellaville, west of Hwy 19 on hwy 240.  Should be the first right down 240 west. There should be a sign at Poole rd and hwy 240. Once on Poole rd, you can't miss it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2015)

Adamsp said:


> Will there be signs ,may bring grand kids and have never been ,i asume 154 poole rd is correct address.If i can make it ill bring 1/2 dozen wood arrows to donate.



Yes sir
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, Ga 31806
Crossroads of Hwy 19 and 240
Go west about 1/2 mile on 240, Poole Rd on your Right
Please reference the red circle.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2015)

Welllll, who won the iron man contest? Did anyone make through all ten targets? An inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 13, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Welllll, who won the iron man contest? Did anyone make through all ten targets? An inquiring mind wants to know.



There was a tie, I'm not gonna say what happened next, its theirs to tell


----------



## Clipper (Jun 13, 2015)

I was AWOL today.  Had been planning to make this one and things came up at the last minute to keep me home.  I was really looking forward to seeing everyone again and getting to shoot.  Looks like I have one more chance to make a shoot on Aug. 8.  Hope everyone had a good time.  I wonder how many arrows were lost and broken on the iron man shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 13, 2015)

Al33 said:


> An inquiring mind wants to know.



Several inquiring minds wanted to know where you were today. We all heard you were coming.
A tie, with a happy ending.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 13, 2015)

hope yall didn't have too much fun...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 14, 2015)

I lost my arrow on the first target


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 14, 2015)

Dennis said:


> I lost my arrow on the first target



I beat Dennis. I lost mine on the second target. And then found a bumblebee nest looking for it. Seriously. But we had a great day.


----------



## Gordief (Jun 14, 2015)

i "borrowed" a tip off a broken arrow i found on the ground after i lost mine on target # 9, then i glued a new nock on at target # 10.

hit target # 10 w/ this cobbled arrow, but still come up short, point wise.

Dan is now KING of the ironman setters.  
i've never seen anything like that before... it was worth every min..


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Several inquiring minds wanted to know where you were today. We all heard you were coming.
> A tie, with a happy ending.



Hate I couldn't make it, I was certainly looking forward to it and had my iron man arrow ready to go. These blasted kidney stones are sure interfering with my having fun. Going for a CT scan tomorrow likely to be followed by a second with iodine then possibly a bladder scope all this week before I leave for Canada.

No one has yet to reveal the winners, what's up with that?


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 14, 2015)

Good luck with your CT and your Canada trip.  I'm pulling for you! God bless.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2015)

I had so much fun yesterday.  The iron man course was awesome but it has been my experience that I shoot a lot Better when I can actually SEE the target. 
The highlight of my trip was getting to finally shake hands and shoot with the gentleman who got me into this a long time ago.  And he let me know real quick that he didn't mind bustin' my nocks !!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> Good luck with your CT and your Canada trip.  I'm pulling for you! God bless.


Thanks John!!!



sawtooth said:


> I had so much fun yesterday.  The iron man course was awesome but it has been my experience that I shoot a lot Better when I can actually SEE the target.


No doubt Dan will get a kick out of this too. I might have had an advantage on the course as I have a hard time seeing them on a regular course.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah. I was pretty much just shootin at the sound that the arrow before mine made when it hit the target!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2015)

I shot the ironman twice w two different cane arrows. Didn't lose either or break em. I thought it was suppose to be a tough course ?

I only hit 3 targets though......


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2015)

The four sisters finally came together . #5 I'm talking w a guy from Twin Oaks about working it out for me. We will see.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2015)

RC made it to this one and I shot w him, Dendy, Barry and Jimmy most of the day.

Dendy had never met RC in all these years and it was fun to see them meet, talk and shoot together.  Here's some pics from one of our rounds......


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2015)

One target was a pig that Dendy shot first and RC went ahead and busted his nock w his shot....




On a turkey target we tried for head shots and RC was the only one to connect.  He is a pretty good shot......



Happy belated birthday sir!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2015)

There was a few bows made.....



Charlie staying w a broken arrow on the Iron Man course.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2015)

Al33 said:


> Hate I couldn't make it, I was certainly looking forward to it and had my iron man arrow ready to go. These blasted kidney stones are sure interfering with my having fun. Going for a CT scan tomorrow likely to be followed by a second with iodine then possibly a bladder scope all this week before I leave for Canada.
> 
> No one has yet to reveal the winners, what's up with that?



I hate you missed it Al. Sorry about your stones.

Dan outdid himself. He set a tough, but fair course. There were a couple of targets where it helped to have long legs. (Ask Tomi).
We had great participation in the shoot; thanks every body! 

There was $115.00 in the pot at the end of the shoot. 
Two shooters tied for first at 27; Dendy and me. (I had 3 misses, 4 3's, and 3 5's, and mighty lucky I did not lose or break an arrow on the misses).
The club has just voted on, and elected to donate $100.00 to the Cohutta Elementary Team to help them with expenses in July as they travel to compete in the World Championship in Nashville. (A worthy cause).
Instead of having a tie breaker, Dendy suggested we donate the money in the pot to this same cause, and I agreed this was a fine idea. So that's what we did.
Dendy agreed to take the book for his reading pleasure.
It was a fine time and good day!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the pics.  From the looks of those groups it's obvious why you guys are always killing stuff.  That's some good shooting.  Really hate I had to miss it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 14, 2015)

We had a great time at the shoot this past weekend. Thank you Todd for loaning me an arrow and $5 do I could shoot the iron man. I thought I had brought more money and had just spent my last $10 on raffle tickets. Sorry about breaking your arrow on the last target. And thank you to Dendy and Jimmy for donating the arrows to the raffle, $10 for 6 gold tips and a dozen beautiful cedar arrows ain't to bad a deal. And a huge thank you to all that put in the time and effort to make these shoots such a wonderful experience.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 14, 2015)

Had a great time and it was great to see a lot of great friends too!  Heat was hard on an old fat guy like me!  Great iron-man shoot setup Dannd Donnie, as usual a good time had by all.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 14, 2015)

Had a great time as always, broke a couple cane arrows on the iron man, but got to watch Dendy show us how it's done!
Food was great, course was challenging, & the company the best around.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Jeff for the report and congrat's to you and Dendy. Heck, from what I have read and knowing Dan's target setups,congrat's to anyone who made it through to the last target on the iron man course.

Great pic's Martin, thanks for taking and sharing them. Looks like all in your group had their game on.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 14, 2015)

Perry and David both of you won prizes during the drawing. they are inside the kitchen waitinf for you to return.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 14, 2015)

Looked like a great time.  Thanks for sharing the pics Selfbow.  I like the angles and how you got the arrows in there.   Congrats Jeff and Dendy on the tie/win.  Couldn't make it this time, worked for an important client yesterday.  Glad there was a good turn out!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 14, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I beat Dennis. I lost mine on the second target. And then found a bumblebee nest looking for it. Seriously. But we had a great day.



For a moment, I thought I had tied you Todd, but at second glance, while not finding my arrow, I did not locate the bee nest either, so I reckon you beat me too.
I had a great time, with some of the finest folks I know. Thank you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> For a moment, I thought I had tied you Todd, but at second glance, while not finding my arrow, I did not locate the bee nest either, so I reckon you beat me too.
> I had a great time, with some of the finest folks I know. Thank you.



Thank you for being our auctioneer. You did good. As good even as your Cuban Barber Brother would have done.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 15, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> Thank you for being our auctioneer. You did good. As good even as your Cuban Barber Brother would have done.



In as much as I appreciate that, it's a stretch at best, because we all know our Cuban barber friend would have extorted another $25-$50 out of the crowd...at least.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 15, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> In as much as I appreciate that, it's a stretch at best, because we all know our Cuban barber friend would have extorted another $25-$50 out of the crowd...at least.



We did get another $50. I made sure of that


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 15, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> In as much as I appreciate that, it's a stretch at best, because we all know our Cuban barber friend would have extorted another $25-$50 out of the crowd...at least.





SELFBOW said:


> We did get another $50. I made sure of that



It is all for a good cause.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 16, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> We did get another $50. I made sure of that



Did you run the bid up on someone?


----------



## robert carter (Jun 18, 2015)

I had a great time as well. Enjoyed slinging arrows at rubber deer. Good bunch of people,good food and stickbows. Life is good. 
  Really great to meet Dendy. We have chattered back and too for years just never shook hands. I can`t wait to run the swamp with him. RC


----------

